# Welcome to the WNBA Forum



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Due to popular demand, here is your forum to discuss the WNBA! Enjoy!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I just want to add, this is a serious forum for loyal WNBA fans. There is a real need to have quality places for the posters to meet and talk about the game. 

No bashing will be allowed in here. I am serious. NBA fans who bash the WNBA will not be tolerated. If you have a habit of bashing the game elsewhere, then go elsewhere to do it. Not here. I don't ever see WNBA fans bashing the NBA. There may be some of that, but i dont see it. Let these posters talk about their league, their teams and players in peace. OK? Thanks.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome WNBA fans.

I am the community moderator here, and I will help gymrat anyway I can. If you have any problems feel free to pm gymrat.

Thanks.

kansasalumn


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Hi there!

Thought I'd introduce myself and hope this is the right place to do that. I just registered and am thrilled to find another board for the WNBA. There just aren't enough and this seems like a nice one also. The format at ESPN is really hard to follow and keeps some people from posting or sticking around I think.

Anyway, I'm a Comets fan obviously, and wherever Coop is, I'm a fan of that team. Lucky for us, she is still with the Comets. 

I also follow a few other teams so enjoy reading about what the other teams are up to. 

My hobbies are pretty much Comets/WNBA and a few music artists.

That's about it, let's enjoy the season cus it's finally here!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> Hi there!
> 
> Thought I'd introduce myself and hope this is the right place to do that. I just registered and am thrilled to find another board for the WNBA. There just aren't enough and this seems like a nice one also. The format at ESPN is really hard to follow and keeps some people from posting or sticking around I think.
> ...


welcome abroad. our WNBA forum is fairly new. We always had threads about WNBA, but teh forum is new. Welcome.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome Coops Back!

I started out by being a Houston Comets fan - I was living in Houston when the league started and attended games on a regular basis. I moved to Portland and got to go to ONE ABL game before the league folded. So, I was thrilled when Portland obtained the FIRE! For three seasons, I went to nearly every Fire game and was terribly disappointed when they let the team go - but when that happened, I had just moved to Connecticut and now they have a team. So far, I am finding it difficult to be a Connecticut Sun fan, but maybe this new, high powered offense will change my mind.

I also love NBA and college hoops, both men and women's. So - I am a huge basketball fan and HOMESICK for Pappasitos's! Will you ship me a pound of beef fajitas along with a pint of the chili con queso?

Anyway, we are glad you are here. The board is a WEEK old, so hopefully you can help to make it grow!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> Welcome Coops Back!


Thanks yall! Wish I had known sooner about this site, but getting here one week within the forum's existence is still pretty good!

Wow, it's incredible how the WNBA has followed you around, Gym Rat! 

When Coop left, Jackie Stiles became my favorite player. Did you enjoy her rookie season? I think she is phenomenal but I hate to see her on the Sparks. I think she is too nice for that team. :laugh: 

The Sun, I was tempted to say Becky Hammon, but that's Lobo's old team heh. I do like the sound of the fast break, in super shape team he is trying to create. It's great to at least have a team too.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks yall! Wish I had known sooner about this site, but getting here one week within the forum's existence is still pretty good!
> ...


I did enjoy Jackie's Rookie season and I am bummed that she is a Spark. God knows there is NO WAY I can ever want that team to win. She is wrong for LA. A small town midwest girl. It just isn't right. I do hope she has a solid year. I hear the wrists are great, fully healed. The Jackie Stiles following was amazing. They were called Jacolytes by some, but she has some very serious die hard fans.

I was talking to Alana Beard (Duke) about the incredible game Jackie played against her in the NCAA tourney. Beard, whom I believe is an AWESOME defender, still shakes her head and how Jackie scored on her.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> I did enjoy Jackie's Rookie season and I am bummed that she is a Spark. God knows there is NO WAY I can ever want that team to win. She is wrong for LA. A small town midwest girl. It just isn't right.


Exactly. :no: I am severely bummed about that one too. Second to that, we, the Comets, could have had her. I do think Ukari is more what the Comets need but dang. I was sick about passing on Jackie. 

I hope that LA will trade her or something. I will never be for LA either. As long as Leslie and D'Nasty are there lol.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im also a Jackie Stiles fan and have a dislike for LA teams, so I dont like seeing her on the Sparks either:hurl:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Im also a Jackie Stiles fan and have a dislike for LA teams, so I dont like seeing her on the Sparks either:hurl:


Welcome Fordy 74!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Thank you Gym Rat. What do you think of my NY Liberty's chances this season?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

YAY!! GO COMETS!!!


----------

